# Bright ideas on Neosporin and watering dishes



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Had a few things I've managed to figure out to make life with pigeons easier, and wanted to share with you all. First off, water dishes.....I use a large tub for their water, which they also bathe in and slosh all over the shavings and make a general mess. Somehow after years of this, I finally got the bright idea  of putting a tray under the water dish. NOW they slosh water all over and into the tray. No more wet floor. I just change the tray when I change their water. Muuuuch easier.

The other thing is about Neosporin, or any antibiotic ointment, I would imagine. My problem with it is it's hard to work with. It can be "stiff" and makes it hard to apply to a would; as you put it on in a clump, it can fall right off, is hard to spread around, and can become a sticky mess. Especially if you are working with a wounded bird that you are trying not to touch at all, as it causes pain. SO. I filled up a bowl with hot water and put the closed tube of Neosporin in it....it softened it up and turned it almost to a thick liquid form. It's SO MUCH EASIER to apply this way. It doesn't get hot itself, just the heat outside the tube makes it much easier to work with. 

And that's pretty much the extent of my bright ideas for the moment.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I do the exact same thing with the water. I just figured it out a couple of years ago. It sure is easier.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

A large tub of water is a no no for me, i noticed that my birds were getting sick quiet often. bathing is a treat for them and its worth the splash when its controlled and limited.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think that is a great idea if you worry about spillage.

I've always used empty gallon drinking water jugs and cut holes in them, water spillage has never been an issue. They bathe in clean cat litter dishes and that is out in their aviary...what a mess that is.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I've stopped using the oil based antibiotics, unless it is for a tiny area. I found antibiotic cream which I use instead. It doesn't goo up the feathers in the same way as the petroleum based and stays on just as well. It is nearly impossible to get ointment out of feathers even when washing them with New Dawn.

Margaret


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

*Neo no-no....*



Margarret said:


> I've stopped using the oil based antibiotics, unless it is for a tiny area. I found antibiotic cream which I use instead. It doesn't goo up the feathers in the same way as the petroleum based and stays on just as well. It is nearly impossible to get ointment out of feathers even when washing them with New Dawn.
> 
> Margaret


Actually....here is something I can chime in on. My avian vet has told me for years, in no uncertain terms....NOT to use antibiotics such as Neosporin or other petroleum or oil-based creams.

Reason....while the medication itself is effective, the "base" actually does not allow the bird's skin to breathe or feathers to dry out...so it attracts OTHER bacteria and nasties and such.

Silvedene is what avian vets use around these parts.....


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Jaye said:


> Actually....here is something I can chime in on. My avian vet has told me for years, in no uncertain terms....NOT to use antibiotics such as Neosporin or other petroleum or oil-based creams.
> 
> Reason....while the medication itself is effective, the "base" actually does not allow the bird's skin to breathe or feathers to dry out...so it attracts OTHER bacteria and nasties and such.
> 
> Silvedene is what avian vets use around these parts.....



My vet also uses Silvadene. I found it heals wounds so much faster.

Reti


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the great idea about putting a catch tray under the bath tray!!!
I've been using tons of towels on the wooden floor of the Gazebo! Ding-Ding!!! You've saved me alot of cleaning up and washing time!!! Sooooo glad you posted!
I'd be too scared to put anything on a little injured bird, so I just bring to the vet! 
Blessings to you and yours!


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

For water, I use the bullet shaped waterers from a feed store. They have several openings around the base that are just large enough for a pij's head. The top is slippery so no pij can perch on top and soil the water. I never have a problem with spillage or soiled water.

The same effect can be achieved by cutting holes near the base of a gallon milk or cider jug, if you are short on cash and want to recycle 

I know if I put out a tub of drinking water, it would need changing 5x a day, and they would find some way to splash it all over the place, creating a mold hazard. The bullet waterers only need changing once a day because they don't get soiled.


----------

